# vorsicht! betrug!



## Deleted 132705 (5. Oktober 2011)

ich bin durch zufall auf folgende auktion gestossen:

LINK

es handelt sich hierbei NICHT um meine gabel, ich habe auch keine genehmigung gegeben, mein bildmaterial zu benutzen. habe den verkäufer inzwischen unter androhung einer anzeige aufgefordert, das bildmaterial zu entfernen und ebay informiert.


geht mir einfach darum, das ich nicht weiss, ob es da um eine fakeauktion geht. nicht das ich nächstes jahr im park von irgendeinem die fresse dick geschlagen kriege, nur weil irgendnen kasper meint, mit MEINEN bildern verkäufe zu machen.


----------



## Runterfahrer (9. Oktober 2011)

Hah! Und wie man bei der Gebotsliste sehen kann, hat der Verkäufer mit seinem 2. Account ordentlich mitgeboten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 132705 (9. Oktober 2011)

traurig ist, das ebay da garnicht eingegriffen hat, hinweis kam nur, ich solle mich mit dem verkäufer einigen. ich meine, wenn jemand so dreist ist und einfach bilder ausm google rauspult, interessiert das den einen feuchten. da das ganze derart kurzfristig war, war auch eine vorherige abmahnung durch einen anwalt nicht möglich.

ich hoffe, das der käufer auch seine ware kriegt, die in dementsprechend guten zustand ist. meine gabel ist es zumindest nicht, da ich die sigma vorerst behalte.(sofern sich nicht was nettes ergibt)


----------



## Runterfahrer (9. Oktober 2011)

Die Auktion ist doch durch den Verkäufer beendet worden. War das nach deiner Benachrichtigung an ihn? Das stinkt echt extrem nach Betrug.


----------



## Deleted 132705 (9. Oktober 2011)

ich weiss nicht, ob er das durch mich beendet hat oder was ihn bewogen hat. schweinerei ists auf jeden fall. wäre die möglichkeit vorhanden, die fotocomments zu übernehmen, würde ich alle bilder von mir mit wasserzeichen versehen, damit sowas nicht nochmal passiert.


----------



## Ruhrpott-treter (24. Oktober 2011)

Exakt dies steht bei Ebay:
Dieses Angebot wurde vom Verkäufer beendet, da der Artikel verkauft wurde.
Dreist!


----------



## Deleted 132705 (24. Oktober 2011)

jedenfalls war es nicht meine gabel.

an sich wollte ich meine diesen winter verkaufen. nur gehe ich nun das risiko aus gutem grund nicht ein.


----------

